# Shrimo Fattie for the throw down



## rdknb (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are the qview for my entry








Shrimp still dressed







Naked Shrimp







Rolled and waiting for weave





















Smoked Crab Balls













Dinner







It was very good.  Smoked at 225 for 3 hours using hickory.

Thanks for looking


----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 10, 2010)

i love the seafood,  how bout some tips on how you made the crab balls   i want to try those


----------



## meateater (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome entry!  I'd look for that at a buffet table and clean them out.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 10, 2010)

miamirick said:


> i love the seafood,  how bout some tips on how you made the crab balls   i want to try those


That was the simple part, 1 lb crab meat, then use the old bay crab cake packet.  Making them balls vs cakes.  After baking them I smoked them for 1 hour.  Old Bay is every where but if you do not have the cab cake mix let me know


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2010)

Great Looking Fattie, this was a real tough crowd this time around,  Hope the next one has as many great entries...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 11, 2010)

That all looks great! Thanks for the crab ball recipe.  I don't know what I'd do without Old Bay!


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking entry, I've been wondering about seafood fatties.  I'm not a big fan of seafood, but the wife is.  Thanks for the inspiration, I'll have to give something like this a try.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

the fattie looks awesome an I really loves those crab cakes/balls what ever you called them but I bet they were YummO too. How were the shrimp in the fattie I did them once and they came ou all chalky and sh....


----------



## rdknb (Nov 11, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> the fattie looks awesome an I really loves those crab cakes/balls what ever you called them but I bet they were YummO too. How were the shrimp in the fattie I did them once and they came ou all chalky and sh....




The shrimp came out good.  We smoke them @ 225 for no more then 3 hrs and it seems to always work out


----------



## bbally (Nov 14, 2010)

Excellent entry... I love the crab balls.  I have used the old crab cake mix with success in the past.  Good product.

Nice work on the entry.


----------

